# 4 black Audi S4 rims with new tires and spare set of tires $800!



## dubdNinkd (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey guys. Ok I have 4 black Audi S4 rims with brand new Nanking 205-40-17s on them those have 100% tread life. I'm looking for at least $800, I will take other offers though. I need to get them out fast! And I'm also throwing in 4 of the 225-40-17 tires with about 70% tread left on them. Those are the original tires I had on the rims. But because I have a Mk5 rabbit the old tires had a little rub on the front so I had to go with the smaller tires. Either way these rims need to go and its only cause I'm picking up new rims and I need the money for them, nothing wrong with rims just got them balanced with new tires, looks great. They are not powder coated, I painted them black myself, they have some marks here and there that were patched up, but look fine because they are black. They are still able to be powder coated if you were looking to get them done. I know some places that do them in NY for about $60 a wheel, but thats your choice. 

These are the pics before the tires went on to the rims and than the ones of them on my car now. I took them off so they are now just hanging out in my garage waiting to get sold! WILL DRIVE TO IF ON LONG ISLAND OR IN NEW YORK CITY!


----------



## dubdNinkd (Oct 16, 2006)

bump.


$700 EVEN. brand with new tires and a spare set! will even drive to NJ. need to get rid of them pleasseee help!


----------



## dubdNinkd (Oct 16, 2006)

BumP!

price drop to $600. wont go lower cause now im losing money. come and get em!


----------



## dubdNinkd (Oct 16, 2006)

sold!


----------

